# Kristall auf Transparentem Hintergrund?



## eVoStorm (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute,
Also ich hab ein Problem was mich seit langem quält. Kann man eigentlich einen Kristall per Photoshop auf transparentem Hintergrund machen? Also ich mach das immer so:

Erst Blendenfleck , dann fresko (10,10,1), dann in ein größeres bild reinkopieren, dann 2 mal extrudieren (Pyramiden, Pixel:20, Tiefe 255) und danach noch mit STRG+U Färben.

Mein Problem ist aber ich kann dies nur mit schwarzen Hintergrund machen sonst gelingt das nicht und ich würde den kristall gerne vor eine andere etxtur setzen wenn ich keinen Transparenten Hintergrund habe krieg ich nie den Übergang weg. Also gibt es eine Möglichkeit nur den Kristall mit seinen "pickeln" zu kreeiren? Danke für alle Antworten im Vorraus.

mfg, eVo|Storm


----------



## einzige (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
ich glaube nicht, dass Dich hier irgend jemand versteht.
Zeig mal ein Bild, oder drücke Dich etwas genauer aus.
Viel Glück
1z


----------



## eVoStorm (31. Dezember 2003)

auf wunsch meines Vorgängers:







Ich will da den schwarzen Hintergrund weg haben. So das man NUR den blauen Kristall sieht nix anderes. Immer noch so schwer zu verstehen?  Hilfe bitte ich brauch das dringend ein kristall ohne background! Help me pls, thx im vorraus, 
eVo|Storm


----------



## SilentWarrior (31. Dezember 2003)

> Ich will da den schwarzen Hintergrund weg haben.


Dann markier ihn mit dem Zauberstab und lösch ihn. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## eVoStorm (31. Dezember 2003)

Das Problem ist, da gibts viele ziemlich sehr Dunkle Unterarme ohne die der Kristall  nicht gut aussieht. Naja mit dem Tool dürfte schon stimmen, ich muss mal die Toleranz tiefer stellen . Wenns geht meld ich mich wenns nicht geht auch


----------



## Alexander Groß (31. Dezember 2003)

Das mit der transparenz ist immer ein Problem. Die Bilder passen eben nicht auf jeden Hintergrund. Besser ist es den Kristall schon auf dem Hintergrund zu erstellen auf den er später kommen soll. Dann gibt es auch keine harten Übergänge.

Alex


----------



## zirag (31. Dezember 2003)

Du könntest auch falls du ein 3D Proggy hast den Kristall in 3D machen ( sieht meiner Meinung nach eh besser aus  ) , und denn beim Rendern/Speichern Alpha Kanal wählen , dann hast du es gleich TRANSPARENT 

cu --ZiRaG--

PS:  Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr euch allen , auf ein Neues Jahr mit vielen neuen Tutorials


----------



## Alexander Groß (31. Dezember 2003)

Mach mal folgendes:

Neues Bild 640x480 
Neue Ebene erstellen
Diese in der gewünschten Hintergrundfarbe füllen
Jetzt extrudieren(Fresko hab ich ebenso weggelassen  wie auch den Blendfleck)

Voila

Alex


----------



## eVoStorm (31. Dezember 2003)

Leute es klappt schon  man brauch nur den Zauberstaub niedrige TOleranz wählen dann schneidet er nur das weg was soll! Hier das ergebnis:







trotzdem danke!

cu, eVo|Storm


----------

